
SanDisk and Nexenta release open-source, flash software-defined storage array - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/sandisk-and-nexenta-release-open-source-flash-software-defined-storage-array/
======
zokier
> Built on top of Oracle's ZFS, this scale-up, unified block (FC and iSCSI)
> and file (NFS and SMB) storage solution runs on Linux

I thought Nexenta was Solaris based and not Linux?

~~~
yellowapple
More specifically, NexentaStor (the OS which was explicitly mentioned in the
article) was at one point based on OpenSolaris, and subsequently switched to
illumos when Oracle inevitably murdered the OpenSolaris project.

The article reminds me of people who try to claim that "Mac OS is a Linux
distro".

------
shmerl
_> Built on top of Oracle's ZFS_

Didn't OpenZFS[1] diverge from Oracle ZFS? Initially Oracle didn't want to
continue their ZFS in the open and there was a split. I didn't really follow
what happened to that split afterwards. Nexenta is using OpenZFS.

[1]: [http://www.open-zfs.org](http://www.open-zfs.org)

~~~
tw04
Correct - except Oracle didn't just close ZFS, they closed all of Solaris. And
they did it in the most spineless way ever - they just stopped releasing code
without ever bothering to address the community.

~~~
shmerl
Yes, indeed. I was just focused on ZFS itself. There was a great talk about
all that by Bryan Cantrill:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc)

He says what he thinks about Oracle there ;)

------
ConceptJunkie
Got $3,000,000?

They said the pricing is based on $1.5/raw GB, which means 3 mil for the 2PB
configuration.

Maybe Santa can give me one for Christmas.

~~~
dsr_
It's not great at the bottom end, either: 64TB raw for $96,000

Get a 24 x 2.5" 2U server, 3 8 channel SAS controllers, and 24 1 TB SATA SSDs.
$15k or so will buy that. 3 of them are 72TB for $45K, so less than half the
price, and certainly capable of saturating any network you can afford to run.
Of course, if you just need 24TB, you can just buy one of the smaller
machines.

You can fit it in one 4U machine with 72 x 2.5" disks for less money, but also
less disk I/O, CPU, RAM and network bandwidth.

Is this "Big Data"? No, but neither was their 64TB config.

~~~
chefkoch
I wouldn't run nexenta any more, but your setup has no HA and no support.

~~~
tracker1
You can run 3 x 24TB as a cluster, built for $45K, and get HA/failover... You
can still run SmartOS/Illumos and ZFS for that matter... You should also be
able to use any number of databases (Cassandra, RethinkDB, Cockroach) on
there.

------
BufordTJustice
So, is this supposed to compete with the offerings from Pure Storage and
Solidfire?

